# Orientation - Old Pochmann Corners



## byu (Feb 14, 2009)

In Old Pochmann Corners, if the buffer is in the correct position but not oriented in the beginning, do I have to flip the buffer at the end, or does it fix itself?


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 14, 2009)

It fixes itself as long as you remember how the original was placed.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 14, 2009)

and as long as you make sure that no other pieces are in their correct location but twisted.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 14, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> It fixes itself as long as you remember how the original was placed.


You don't ever need to know the orientation of the buffer... if everything else is solved, the buffer has to be also.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL XD orientation XD


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 14, 2009)

you can't 'flip' corners  you can rotate them though


----------

